# CMS Empfehlung, Crashkurs (PHP, MySQL, CSS Kenntnisse vorhanden)



## Crysis nerd (18. Juli 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

wie ich gerade erfahren habe, muss ich in 2 Stunden vor ein paar Leuten einen Votrag halten, darüber was ich als Homepage realisieren könnte.
Ich habe schon mehrere Homepages so programmiert, aber weiß dass für praktische Anwendungen immer ein CMS genommen wird. Erstens, da der Aufwand der Erstellung viel weniger ist und Zweitens sind ist die Sicherheit solcher Systeme bewährt.

Aber so richtig habe ich keine Ahnung von CMS, weil ich noch nie eins benutzt habe.
So, und jetzt hoffe ich, dass jemand von euch mir ein CMS Empfehlen kann:

Die Seite wird nicht riesenumfangreich, eher eine kleine seite. Und ich möchte am liebsten ein CMS was klar stukturiert ist und nicht überfüllt mir Funktionen.
Ich habe gerade Joomla und TYPO3 probiert, bzw bin noch dabei.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell helfen.

mfg
Lukas


----------



## Leandros (18. Juli 2011)

Von typo3 wurde ich erstmal die Finger lassen. Viel zu Komplex, besucht Jahre lange erfahrung um war gutes damit zumachen. Wenn du die allerdings hast, ist es sehr mächtig.

Joomla kann man für drin Zwecke verwenden, ist allerdings imho auch kein gutes cms. 

Was soll es den für eine Seite werden, dann kann man was empfehlen.
Für Blog artiges ganz klar Wordpress. 
Für den rest schau dich mal hier um http://opensourcecms.com/


----------



## Falk (18. Juli 2011)

Wordpress wird gerne hergenommen und ist auch recht modular (wobei man darüber streiten kann, ob es ein CMS ist). Ansonsten noch: Drupal - Open Source CMS | drupal.org

Ansonsten gibt es im kommerziellen Bereich z.B. noch einiges, unter anderem http://www.interred.de/ - darauf läuft z.B. heise.de. Dafür sollte man aber ein gut gefülltes Budget mitbringen, gerade wenn es an individuelle Anpassungen geht.


----------



## Crysis nerd (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hab gerade Contao ausprobiert.. aber irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht so wirklich. Könnt ihr darüber was sagen?

EDIT: Drupal gefällt mir schon besser. Damit probier ich maln bischen rum...


----------



## Crysis nerd (18. Juli 2011)

Und ne Frage allgemein: Weil ich soll jetzt da ne kleine Homepage basteln, aber hab keine Ahnung vom Inhalt.
Heißt das, dass ich dann nur das Design erstelle, die grundlegende Struktur anlege und die Artikel/Inhalte dann von den Typen kommen, die von den Inhalten Ahnung haben?

Funktioniert das normalerweise so?


----------



## shengli (18. Juli 2011)

In der Regel schon. Es sei denn, es wird erwünscht und man ist Webdesigner und Texter in einem. Sollten einige Themen bekann sein, könnte man diese  natürlich schon anlegen und mit einem Blindtext versehen. So hat man  zumindest einen Einblick auf das Schriftbild, verwendete Fonts und  andere Formatierungen. Letztendlich muß man den Kunden halt mit den  Grundlagen des CMS vertraut machen. Anschließend auf eventuelle  Sicherheitsmaßnamen hinweisen, wie zb. Backupfunktion oder aber sichere  Passwörter.


----------



## Falk (19. Juli 2011)

Außerdem muss man für das Design schon wissen, was der Inhalt der Seite werden wird - eine Homepage für Gewindestangen wird ja schon etwas anderes von der Optik als eine Clan-Homepage.


----------



## Crysis nerd (19. Juli 2011)

Oke danke für eure Tipps, hat mir viel Einblick verschafft, wie mit CMS und Kunden umgegangen wird 
Falls es interessiert: Das mitn Vortrag wurd dann doch nix, nurn bischen Beratung.

Ich werd in Zukunft mal mit einem CMS eine Probehomepage entfernen und gucken, dass ich damit umgehen kann. Programmieren gefällt mir zwar besser, aber auch in Richtung Praxis (also CMS) muss man sich ein wenig schulen 

mfg
Lukas


----------



## bbcsb (20. Juli 2011)

Du könntest ja ein CMS programmieren


----------



## Leandros (21. Juli 2011)

bbcsb schrieb:


> Du könntest ja ein CMS programmieren


 
Dafür ist aber ordentlich know-how vonnöten und es ist mit viel arbeit verbunden.


----------



## bbcsb (21. Juli 2011)

Da hast du recht. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass das eine das andere nicht ausschließt - so wie er es beschrieben hat



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Programmieren gefällt mir zwar besser, aber auch in Richtung Praxis (also CMS) muss man sich ein wenig schulen


----------



## Supeq (21. Juli 2011)

Ich muß nochmal e107.org: News in die Runde schmeißen, gut gepflegtes CMS!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (23. Juli 2011)

So kompliziert isses jetzt auch wieder nich was eigenes zu machen... 
Hilft einem halt auch ungemein zu verstehen, wie sowas genau funktioniert


----------

